#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  رامسفيلد يعرض شريط فيديو قدمه له صدام حسين ليظهر "وحشية النظام" في سوريا

## رويتر

وزير الدفاع الاميركي السابق دونالد رامسفيلد يعرض على موقعه على الانترنت تسجيل فيديو، قال أن الرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين قدمه له، ليثبت من خلاله "وحشية النظام السوري".

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

